# Cannondale MT1000



## [email protected]

Anyone have one of these? We're looking for an entry level tandem bike and found one used on Craigslist for $950 (can probably get it a little cheaper). I ride my road bike 6,000+ miles a year but my wife rides very little. I figure this is the way she can keep up with me. Any opinions as to the quality?

thanks


----------



## cyclust

Yup, I had one a few years ago. It was my firs tandem, so I didn't have anything to compare it to, but the steering seemed very sluggish, but other than that, very nice. I was lucky enough to find a second Identical wheelset for it on ebay that I kept slicks on, which made it it a decent road tandem. That sounds like a good price, as I paid $2500 for mine new. At least if you end up selling it, you should be able to get most, if not all, of your money back.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

I can't say anything about the MT1000. My wife and I bought a C'dale Road Tandem 2 back in June. We're very happy with our purchase. Since it is our first tandem, I didn't want to pay a lot of money, in case it didn't work out. I also own 3 C'dale road bikes, and I've always been happy with C'dale's quality.


----------



## bsdc

I bought a used Cannondale road bike to see if we would like it. We did, so later I upgraded to a Santana, which really was much nicer. The nice part was I was able to sell the Cannondale and didn't lose much money on the deal.


----------

